# John Deere & Toro Greensmaster walk behind reel mowers, can't find new anywhere.



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Am I missing something? I'm trying to find these for sale online and all I see is used product. Do they not make them anymore or is it only sold to commercial companies?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Am I missing something? I'm trying to find these for sale online and all I see is used product. Do they not make them anymore or is it only sold to commercial companies?


For the John Deere units you will need to find a JD turf equipment dealer. Not every JD dealer sells them.

You may already know this, but the new ones start around $10,000+


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Unfortunately, I am aware of the price. I purchased a used McLane and it died on me 2 weeks after use. And I have a new California Trimmer that I wish I never purchased.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Unfortunately, I am aware of the price. I purchased a used McLane and it died on me 2 weeks after use. And I have a new California Trimmer that I wish I never purchased.


As the owner of a Tru-Cut (similar to McClane and Cal Trimmer) and more recently the owner of a used JD unit, they are night and day different. Is there a reason you don't want to try a used commercial greens mower?

It's like saying you don't want to buy a used Ferrari(JD and Toro) because you had trouble with your new bicycle(McClane and Cal Trimmer).

Not knocking the lower end reel units, but as an owner of each, I can't stress the difference in quality.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Well, I've only started using reel mowers this year. But as mentioned, the entry level mower didn't do it for me, and the used one died. I'm already over 2 grand into reel mowers. The more used I buy, the more risk I take. The descriptions on ebay are not very encouraging. "Runs Good", "New Carb", etc.. just seems like I might be paying a lot of money and being handed yet another bill.

For what it's worth, personally I would not buy a used Ferrari. Now, maybe if I can find a place that will sell me a bumper to bumper warranty on a used Reel Mower, I'd consider that. If I can use a new mower for the next 10 years, I'm OK with the $1000 per year breakdown to have a perfect lawn.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@Austinite...I would never buy a new greens mower. There are way too many used, newer mowers available for a fraction of the price. However, here is a 2017 John Deere 220SL mower that might interest you. It was purchased from the JD Sound Testing Lab, they only used it to test sound and emission levels. It was never used in a golf course setting.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> I would never buy a new greens mower. There are way too many used, newer mowers available for a fraction of the price. However, here is a 2017 John Deere 220SL mower that might interest you. It was purchased from the JD Sound Testing Lab, they only used it to test sound and emission levels. It was never used in a golf course setting.


I have two 220sl for sale. I'd let them go for $750 each. They both cut paper and are in good condition. Start with one pull. Shame you are in Austin. I have in laws in town from Austin but they are in a suv.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I have a used 2004 Toro Flex. It is an absolute fabulous machine. Picked it up for $75 and have a few hundred in it. I also right now have a 2002 Flex in my garage that was purchased gov deals and I picked it up for the guy that bought it since it was local to me. He paid $200 and this machine is in excellent condition and doesn't need anything done to it. Blowing money away on a new unit is crazy if you have that type of money to spend by all means I won't tell you how to spend it but would rather see it go elsewhere more productive.

These machine are designed for everyday use and if a homeowner bought new even after 20 years you would have hit 1/10 the life expectancy of the machine based on hours used. Save your cash and spend it on some ranger panties. You will look good while you mow with your second hand greens mower.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

@TulsaFan that looks very interesting! Thanks for the link.

@walk1355 thanks for the feedback. It sure would be easier to buy used from a forum member.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Austinite there is a 2009 Flex coming available in January. It will be on govdeals sold by UT athletics department. I looked at it last week and it is in tip top shape.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

There are plenty of great used greensmowers in the marketplace. Weeks had an auction a couple of weeks ago in GA. Machine finder and turf.net are good resources. I literally bought my gm1000 for $200 wheels for $100 and grass catcher for $100, granted it was a basket case but had a new reel and the motor was strong and I knew going in that it would be a complete overhaul. I should be able to use my mower for 10 years and only have to do basic maintenance. Grease fittings, replace belts and sharpen the reel. Keep looking and be picky on your purchase.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Much appreciated.

Is there a thread comparing John Deere and Toro that you all can point me to? If not can I get some opinions?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There are some threads that compare the main 3 (JD, Toro and Jake). In short, they are all great. It is like comparing Ford vs Chevy pickups, when everyone knows the Tacoma is best.

Another good option is to buy from Global Turf. They sell used equipment in good shape. It is not as cheap as getting a auction one.

https://www.globalturfequipment.com/index.php


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

g-man said:


> There are some threads that compare the main 3 (JD, Toro and Jake). In short, they are all great. It is like comparing Ford vs Chevy pickups, when everyone knows the Tacoma is best.
> 
> Another good option is to buy from Global Turf. They sell used equipment in good shape. It is not as cheap as getting a auction one.
> 
> https://www.globalturfequipment.com/index.php


You must be a Tacoma owner, I'm on my fifth, loved every one of mine.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

g-man said:


> There are some threads that compare the main 3 (JD, Toro and Jake). In short, they are all great. It is like comparing Ford vs Chevy pickups, when everyone knows the Tacoma is best.


So, you are saying that @Mightyquinn is the one with the Tacoma (Baroness)? :lol:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

lol. Funny Tacoma comment there...

This is what scares me, this mower is $1550. Seems cheaper than dirt and makes me think something is wrong with it. Would YOU buy this...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2014-TORO-GREENSMASTER-FLEX-2100-w-GROOMER-14-BLADE-GOLF-GREENS-REEL-MOWER/382557095248

I think I'll stick to the suggested links above for my research.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Austinite said:


> lol. Funny Tacoma comment there...
> 
> This is what scares me, this mower is $1550. Seems cheaper than dirt and makes me think something is wrong with it. Would YOU buy this...
> 
> ...


Don't judge the item by the price. Just because it's $10k brand new doesn't mean at $1500 there is something wrong with them.

I purchased 6 mowers a couple weeks ago at an auction. I paid anywhere from $50 (yes, fifty, not a typo) to $750 and they all start on first pull and cut grass doing nothing to them. The one I paid $750 for is in like new condition (appears to have been used very little, IF at all). I'd compare it to ones I see for sale online on other sites for $4000.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > lol. Funny Tacoma comment there...
> ...


I bought my mower from this Ebay seller, his name is Chris, he has been in this business for many years, he has a really nice business. He is located in Rutherfordton NC out in the mountains. I called him up and told him what I was looking for over the phone, he shot me a price and I drove out 6 hours each way and got my mower. He has been helpful with a couple of issues I have had rebuilding mine. He runs a nice business and I am looking at redoing another as a verticutter unit.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

There is also a flex 21 for sale on Ebay in Myrtle Beach SC privately owned that also looks nice. I contemplated buying it but chose to redo my own.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

jimbeckel said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


I just reached out to Chris from eBay. Very responsive guy. He certainly knows his stuff. Amazing how many he has sold and has a 100% satisfactory rating.

Anyway, thanks for the post.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Prairie Turf is a used equipment dealer that sources mowers on the newer end of the spectrum. They are in Canada, but ship mowers into the U.S. weekly.

http://prairieturfequipment.com/product-category/walking-greens-mowers/


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Awesome, thanks ware!


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Austinite said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > walk1355 said:
> ...


He was really nice and helpful in person when I drove to pick my unit up, he has quite the business. I would buy from him again, if you end up buying from him, mention that I'm the guy who restored one of his beaters. He'll know exactly who you are talking about. Good luck finding your next mower.


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

@Austinite @Ware 
Do you folks (or anyone on the thread) have a preference on freight delivery, how to choose/who to choose? (Or maybe there is a thread already you can point me too) 
Seems like $275-$375 is consistent estimate I have been getting from sellers when shipping from OH or NC to NH. 
Just starting to looking into reel mowers - but seems like shipping and maintenance are wild card costs that need to be accounted for.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@KevC my experience has been that the used equipment dealers usually have a preferred freight company that they work with.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I paid $175 with southeastern freight.

If you're able to pickup locally, have it shipped to local dock. Residential delivery adds $$$.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Price for shipping depends on distance and season. It simply follows offer and demand.


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks for the reply's - set an account up with uShip and a few hypothicals came back between $275-$500
The idea to pick up at the local "dock" make sense @Austinite 
Now is the matter of growing a KBG section that requires a reel mower


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@KevC I reel mowed my northern mix from 3/4 to 1in on 2018. No need to have a kbg section.


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow, good to know - fescues and all (I presume)
Watching videos and forum discussions on Poa Annua and Poa Trivialis now - and going to have nightmares. 
Sometimes ignorance is bliss , thinking I've got a few areas that will need to be addressed this next season, after the snow melts, on the front yard that I thought was ok. 
Anyways the more I know the better - arming myself with knowledge.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Austinite said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > walk1355 said:
> ...


Chris is indeed a straight shooter, I bought my machine from him and he only about an hour's drive from me.

Austinite, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but greensmowers (and reel mowers in general) are not exactly "turn-key" units, even new. They require constant adjustment and maintenance, there is a good reason most golf courses employ at least one full-time mechanic. If your expecting a brand new greensmower to be less work than one that's been taken care of and reconditioned, that's just not the case.

If you are fully prepared to do the work (on the mower) yourself then far be if from me to tell you not to go buy a new machine. But a well-maintained used unit with a few new parts will be the same amount of care and feeding and about 10-15% of the initial investment.

If you want reel/greens mower results but struggle with the machine upkeep, make some good buddies at a turf equipment dealer, private golf course or similar "parks & Rec" maintenance shop. With regular (2-3mo) visits, they'll be able to keep you running and cutting to perfection.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

@MasterMech thanks for the reply.

No doubt about it, a brand new mower would be less likely to break down vs. a mower with 3000 hours. It's not really different than anything else you but new vs. used. Not to mention having warranty where a used one does not.

I'm certainly not assuming these are maintenance-free and have done enough research to know what I'm getting into. I hate that I don't have a warranty on my flex 21. That's just a risk I reluctantly took. I did find a local small engine mechanic and he works on these mowers regularly. So I feel a bit more comfortable knowing I can take it to him if need be.

But really, comparing new to old in the "risk" department is like apples and oranges. New Chevy vs Chevy with 150k miles. Big big difference. All in all, I am very happy with my purchase so far. Fired right up today. I didn't get to cut with it but I wanted to verify everything worked. Pretty excited for spring time!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

You might want to try finding the local JD/Toro distributors in your area. They will most likely have a bunch of used mowers in stock that will range is price from cheap to almost as a much as a new one. 
Talk to therm and tell them what you want. Nothing like dealing with someone local on a face to face basis. SUPPORT THE LOCAL GUY! Forget Ebay.


----------

